# Found these..



## ds7662 (Nov 7, 2007)

Was looking for apple wood chuncks not chips and found these places. Not sure if anyone has ever checked them out.
http://www.northwoodssmokeofmn.com/woodchunks.htm
http://www.charcoalstore.com/


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 7, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm Olive wood. Never tried that before. Wonder what olive smokes like.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Have tons of "Russian Olive" trees around my area.  Have never thought about smokin' with them.  They are a PIA with their thorns.


----------



## idahobeekeeper (Nov 26, 2007)

One of my assignments while in the AF was to Iraklion Air Base, Crete Greece.

Pretty much all of the wood used there was olive wood - heating homes, home grilling and for restruants.  One of our favorite eating places was affectionately called Chicken George's by the americans.

George specialized in "smashed chicken" grilled over olive wood charcoal - as far as I could tell, he cooked his own charcoal that he then used to grill the chicken.  This was probably the best grilled chicken I've ever had.

The character of olive wood smoke is unique, and very flavorful, probably closest the closest american wood would be mesquite in my view.  The wood burns incredibly hot as it's fairly dense and seems to carry a lot of BTUs.

Not sure how russian olive would compare, if you give it a go, let us know!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 14, 2009)

any results with the russian olive?


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 14, 2009)

This thread is over a year old, 1 person is banned, and the others ain't been seen for a while.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL - that's what i get for using the search function!


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 14, 2009)

Its happened to us all, i hit a thread at a site once, the newest thread at the site was 2 years old.


----------



## ohm (Apr 27, 2009)

I would like to try "[size=-1]*Wine Barrel Chunks"*[/size]


----------



## moltenone (Apr 28, 2009)

i don't think i would use russian olive.


Mark


----------

